# 20 year old games that still run (and are still relevant)



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 11, 2020)

I just realised that Worms Armageddon is over 20 years old now. To me it has never been surpassed by any subsequent titles in the franchise and furthermore, it still has healthily populated servers with people playing it!
I then struggled to think of any other game that achieved this. Are there any that do?
(Or just 20 year old games that still run and are still popular)


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 11, 2020)

worm has had more games that i can count on me and yours fingers and toes

Diablo. Star Craft and even Counter strike in the few versions are around the same vintage

still servers up for the original half life death match

tbh look around steam


----------



## tommers (Sep 11, 2020)

Original Xcom.


----------



## nogojones (Sep 11, 2020)

Worms 2 was by far the best.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 11, 2020)

Unreal Tournament. One of the best games *ever* made, and it's still going strong.
I spent far too many hours making maps for that game.


----------



## BristolEcho (Sep 11, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Unreal Tournament. One of the best games *ever* made, and it's still going strong.
> I spent far too many hours making maps for that game.



We found a way to install this for free on school computers and then held Lan games. Brilliant.

Age of empires 2 must be worth a shout?


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 11, 2020)

nogojones said:


> Worms 2 was by far the best.



But isn't still going.


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 11, 2020)

Command and Conquer. Still play it at least twice a week


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 11, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Unreal Tournament. One of the best games *ever* made, and it's still going strong.
> I spent far too many hours making maps for that game.



Used to play that a bit with a gaming mate. And he kicked my arse. But it was one of the first (if not the first) multiplayer death match instances in software.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 11, 2020)

I'm also thinking Quake but happy to be pointed to other games doing similar way back when.


----------



## steveo87 (Sep 11, 2020)

Deus Ex


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 11, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> tbh look around steam



It's less about looking for old games rather than discussing them tbh. At least for me.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 11, 2020)

fair enough but   Worms Armageddon


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 11, 2020)

Ax^ said:


> fair enough but   Worms Armageddon



I still own it and downloaded it today (Steam) and logged on to the servers and was happy to see them still populated. Hence the thread.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 11, 2020)

I still play Alpha Centauri (played the new version, don't like it) and Total Annihilation.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 11, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Used to play that a bit with a gaming mate. And he kicked my arse. But it was one of the first (if not the first) multiplayer death match instances in software.


Me and a few mates used to play it online pretty much every night for years, on dial-up. My phone bills were ridiculous. I used to have a ping of 250-300, which was no fun. It meant I had to shoot in front of people to hit them, but I got really good at it. 
I used to love Morpheus (the map), doing a rocket jump and landing on top of the antenna where nobody could see you and you could snipe everyone 
UT's USP, and definitely what got me hooked was the included map editor. Having your customers build the maps for you was a brilliant idea, and probably why the game has lasted so long.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 11, 2020)

Haven't played Unreal Tournament for a few years but it's the only online deathmatch type thing I ever really bothered with. The first Halo was also great online but I doubt anyone still plays that.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 11, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> I still play Alpha Centauri (played the new version, don't like it) and Total Annihilation.



Alpha Centauri remains the best in the Civ series. Surprised it still works with modern OS. May need to have a look again myself if it does.



Saul Goodman said:


> Me and a few mates used to play it online pretty much every night for years, on dial-up. My phone bills were ridiculous. I used to have a ping of 250-300, which was no fun. It meant I had to shoot in front of people to hit them, but I got really good at it.
> I used to love Morpheus (the map), doing a rocket jump and landing on top of the antenna where nobody could see you and you could snipe everyone
> UT's USP, and definitely what got me hooked was the included map editor. Having your customers build the maps for you was a brilliant idea, and probably why the game has lasted so long.



I suppose that's the same with Worms Armageddon as people could design their own terrain to suit new game styles with that also. I mean externally with graphics programs, not some internal manipulation thing.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 11, 2020)

Sensible World of Soccer still has devoted servers/ leagues etc I gather - has a claim to best football game of all time (here? News and Content Overview)

Big fan of Worms here too - really is genius

I wonder if Speedball/2 has any ongoing online competition. Thats another game that held up to long repeated play (at the time for me at least)


----------



## tommers (Sep 11, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Alpha Centauri remains the best in the Civ series. Surprised it still works with modern OS. May need to have a look again myself if it does.



It's on GOG.









						Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri™ Planetary Pack
					

Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri™ Planetary Pack includes the original Alpha Centauri and the e




					www.gog.com


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 11, 2020)

EG: Here





__





						Worms Map Database - Maps
					






					www.wmdb.org


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 11, 2020)

Looking forward to the upcoming release on Switch of Super Mario 64, Super Mario Sunshine, and Super Mario Galaxy in one package. The former is, unbelievably, 24 years old now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 11, 2020)

Worms 2 was the best. You could manipulate every paramater for every weapon, and customise all the voices. The level editor was great too. But just fucking around with the Ninja Rope was worth the cover price. 

Armageddon added little and took much away.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 11, 2020)

tommers said:


> It's on GOG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheers. I'll give it a whirl (again).


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 11, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Worms 2 was the best. You could manipulate every paramater for every weapon, and customise all the voices. The level editor was great too. But just fucking around with the Ninja Rope was worth the cover price.
> 
> Armageddon added little and took much away.



Armageddon you design your own games entirely. Example in my previous link.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 11, 2020)

S☼I said:


> Looking forward to the upcoming release on Switch of Super Mario 64, Super Mario Sunshine, and Super Mario Galaxy in one package. The former is, unbelievably, 24 years old now.



I completed Mario64 again during lockdown, and again failed to bother completing Sunshine which just isn't that good.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 11, 2020)

.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 12, 2020)

WWP ftw.


----------



## freakydave (Sep 12, 2020)

I don't know if anyone still plays them except me, but those SNK fighting games like KoF, Last Blade, Samurai Showdown were definitely the peak of fighting games for me and they are still great to play. 

Metal Slug by SNK has a weird cult around it as well


----------



## TopCat (Sep 12, 2020)

Tetris on the Gameboy. I still play it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 12, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Haven't played Unreal Tournament for a few years but it's the only online deathmatch type thing I ever really bothered with. The first Halo was also great online but I doubt anyone still plays that.


 The first Halo didn't have online. It does now via the Master Chief Collection, but the original was LAN only.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 12, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


> The first Halo didn't have online. It does now via the Master Chief Collection, but the original was LAN only.



Maybe I'm thinking of Halo 2. It was on the original Xbox anyway.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 12, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Maybe I'm thinking of Halo 2. It was on the original Xbox anyway.


 Yep. I still play the first one, it's still great.


----------



## Dandred (Sep 12, 2020)

Half Life


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 13, 2020)

SpookyFrank said:


> Worms 2 was the best. You could manipulate every paramater for every weapon, and customise all the voices. The level editor was great too. But just fucking around with the Ninja Rope was worth the cover price.
> 
> Armageddon added little and took much away.



Was Pro Roper a thing on Worms 2?

That’s pretty much the highest level of skill one can attain (I never did).


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 13, 2020)

And that isn’t the best example tbh.
Pro Roper has a 15 second turn time where you have to collect a (health) crate and attack your opponent all from the rope. All you have is the bazooka, grenade and mine to use. Some people were amazing at it. Shopper is the more forgiving version.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 13, 2020)

Oh, and if there’s 3 of you playing you can only attack the opponent who has the most health. It’s mental difficult.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Sep 13, 2020)

BnG involves skill also. You can place your worm/s where you want but they can’t move. Apart from with limited teleports or the blowtorch. All you can use is bazooka or grenades (hence the name).


----------



## dessiato (Sep 13, 2020)

I regularly play Lemings on my iPad


----------



## JimW (Sep 13, 2020)

Still play Quake 3 all the time as a quick break from work and thinking.


----------



## Edward Kelly (Oct 14, 2020)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Used to play that a bit with a gaming mate. And he kicked my arse. But it was one of the first (if not the first) multiplayer death match instances in software.


When Quake came out in mid 96 it came with "Game Spy" (or was it "quake spy?") anyway, it was absolutely brilliant in finding deathmatch and CTF etc all over the world and it had all the things you needed to know before clicking on "start' with heaps of servers and maps. 
I used to play games in the US from Australia on a 56 k modem


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 28, 2020)

Deus Ex
Alpha Centauri


----------



## Chz (Oct 28, 2020)

Star Control 2


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2020)

Star craft ( the first one with the brood expansion ), me and a couple of mates played it quite a bit at the beginning of lockdown


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 28, 2020)

Saul Goodman said:


> Unreal Tournament. One of the best games *ever* made, and it's still going strong.
> I spent far too many hours making maps for that game.





> You are dominating!



I remember there was one map which was just a pipe going around, we had a mod which turned all the lights off = carnage.


----------



## BassJunkie (Oct 28, 2020)

GTA5! Oh, hang on, that just seems like it came out 20 years ago.


----------



## Sunray (Oct 29, 2020)

BassJunkie said:


> GTA5! Oh, hang on, that just seems like it came out 20 years ago.



When your playtime says 43830 hours, perhaps go for a walk.


----------

